# mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...



## Zebragras (30. Jan. 2014)

Guten Morgen,
nachem mir hier meine Visionen genommen worden sind auf dem Mauerrand von unserem schwimmteich Granitplatten zu kleben, weil nicht frostsicher, wollen wir es nun mit Holz machen.
nun stellen wir uns die Frage wie man das umsetzt?
einfach einen Rahmen mit dicken 25x15er Holz word ja dennoch aufschwimmen ohne Befestigung. Ausserdem wiedwr teuer...
wurden gerne  Holzbretter anbringen die dann auch als Sitzbank dienen. Hat hier jemand vielleicht sogar eine Skizze dazu wie man das baut und vor allem BEFESTIGT?!
würde mich sehr freuen.
Danke und schönen Tag


----------



## Patrick K (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hallo 

Ich ab hier im Forum (letztes Jahr kann auch 1 1/2 Jahre her sein) gelesen das Schwimmteich Besitzer quasi ein Gestell aus Holzrahmen miteinander verschraubt haben und dann später mit schweren Steinblöcken (Granit) abgedeckt bzw. beschwert haben. 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hallo 

Ich hab dir den Beitrag mal rausgesucht.................... 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/393116

........................... ja ja nichts zu Danken mache ich doch gerne 

du solltest den ganzen Fred lesen und dir event. TIPs holen wie man es besser nicht macht 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zebragras (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hä?:?
ich meine  nur den waagrechten teil der mauer. Da will ich die folie gern abdecken damit man sie optisch nicht mehr sieht. 
Holz und granitblöcke? Kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen.
hab in der suche auch nichts finden können leider...


----------



## Zebragras (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Ah hat sich überschnitten.  Danke ich lese dann mal...


----------



## Patrick K (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hallo 

Ich dachte immer 



> waagrechten teil der mauer.



nennt man Boden 


Gruss Obs


----------



## Zebragras (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Kenne ich schon ;-)
Wir bauen kein Holzbecken. 
Hach... darf man hier einen Link einfügen damit ich mal zeigen kann was ich meine?


----------



## Patrick K (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hallo 

dann mach es doch ohne Holzwand die Blöcke müssen nur schwer genug sein ,dann bleiben die auch liegen:smoki

oder setz drei -vier Blöcke und schraub deine Holzbretter darauf fest

Gruss Obs

Link darf man einfügen ,event. mit Quellen angabe


----------



## Zebragras (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

http://www.selbst.de/garten-balkon-.../schwimmteich-badespass-im-garten-146291.html

hier runter scrollen dann kommt das Bild.

granitblöcke sind zu teuer. Kämen auf 800,- 
Da hat zwar einer mit 65x35x30 an die 50kg, dh die bleiben liegen ohne zu kleben, aber dennoch teuer.


----------



## Zacky (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Welcher Mauerrand soll mit Holz abgedeckt werden? Der Mauerrand bzw. die Oberkante der Mauer, welche im Teich steht nud als Trennwand zwischen Pflanzenbereich und Schwimmbereich steht?

Wenn ja, wie tief ist der Pflanzengraben?

Du könntest eine Unterkonstruktion bauen, auf welcher dann später die Holzdielen aufgeschraubt bzw. von unten angeschraubt werden. Die Unterkonstruktion als Winkelform bauen, so dass am Ende die Unterkronstruktion unter dem Substrat im Pflanzenfilter liegt. Das Substrat beschwert die Unterkonstruktion und somit soltte es weniger Aufschwimmen. Trotz allem sollte es sich anbieten die komplette Holzdielung samt Konstruktion an den Ecken oder wo sonst möglich mit großen Steinen zu beschweren.

Auch könnte man die Dielung samt Unterkonstruktion von unten mit Betonkantensteinen verschrauben und auf das Mauerwerk legen. Hier ist jedoch wichtig, dass die Konstruktion gegen Verschieben oder Verrutschen gesichert wird.


----------



## Zebragras (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Ja genau dort... hört sich logisch an so...
hach granitplatten wären mir viel lieber....


----------



## Patrick K (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hallo 

Dann hilft nur SPAREN, wann möchtest du den fertig sein mit deinem Teichbau ? 

Wenn du nicht gerade Zeitdruck hast, kannst du das ganze ja, um einige Monate verschieben oder die Steine später reinsetzen,die gewonne Zeit kannst du ja nutzen und noch einiges lesen

  ich baue ja auch erst seit 6 Jahren lol

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zebragras (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Am 8.3. Kommt der bagger.
Granitplatten sind ja nicht teuer.maber die muss ich kleben. 
Und da scheiden sich eben die geister ob das hält... 
wie gesagt gesehen hab ich das sooooo oft...
nur bekomme ich zu niemandn kontakt hergestellt wegen einem feedback...


----------



## samorai (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hallo Zebragras!
Was hast Du denn gesehen, waren die Fugen offen oder zu? Mann könnte, egal ob Holz oder Granit, eine Unterkonstruktion vor hängen, die nicht durch die Folie gebohrt wird, sondern selbst stützend, freihängend/ tragend ist.
Kleben ist so ne Sache, manch mal geht es sogar auf einer  Terrasse schief, der Winter wird streng und die Platten frieren auf.
Bei einer senkrechten vorgehängten Platte ist der Eisdruck von Vorn genauso stark wie von Hinten.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Ich denk die Platen bzw Hölzer sollen die Mauerkrone von oben abdecken


----------



## Zebragras (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hier zb bild 6+7.
So stelle ich mir das vor. ..
http://uliuli123.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/ozapft-is/


----------



## blackbird (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hi Simone. 

Dort steht geschrieben:
"... Dagegen war das Verkleben der Granitplatten auf die Mauerkrone schon beinahe ein Kinderspiel..."

Was spricht denn gegen Verkleben? 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Zebragras (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Ja dass eben einige meinen das friert auf und sprengt mirndie platten runter.
hab aber mit dem jenigen vom blog schon kontakt. Er verwendete silikonkleber. Hält bisher.
eisschicht war nie mehr als 20cm. Und die Platten liegen auf 30cm.


----------



## blackbird (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hi Simone, 

eben. Silikon hätte ich auch gedacht... Wenn die Platten selbst eine Minimaldehnungsfuge haben, hättest Du auch noch gegen das Wegsprengen eine Sicherheit eingebaut, denke ich mir unfachmännisch...

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Zebragras (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hust... ne. Wollten die nur fuge an fuge legen.  Besser also par mm platz lassen und mit silikon zu machen?


----------



## blackbird (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hi Simone, 
wie gesagt, bin nicht vom Fach... Aber Silikon hat ordentlich Kraft. Gibt's bestimmt auch extra frostsicher. Wenn Du alle paar Platten etwas Fuge einplanst, können die sich nicht "drücken" 

Evtl. reicht sogar jeweils am Ende ein Spalt... Ich weiß es nicht... aber vielleicht beteiligt sich ja noch jemand mit fundiertem Wissen über Naturstein im Außenbereich

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Zebragras (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hm okay... wäre wirklich über erfahrungen sehr dankbar....


----------



## lotta (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Hallo Simone, 
vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link hier weiter?
http://www.henkelhaus.de/heimwerker...en_im_garten/gartenteich_abdichten/index.html
oder auch der:
http://www.helpster.de/mit-silikon-kleben-so-haelt-es-ewig_31773#anleitung
Ansonsten einfach mal selber googlen


----------



## Zebragras (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: mauerrand mit holz, bitte um Hilfe...*

Wenn du wüsstest wieviel ich gegooglet habe


----------

